# Punctuation: ellipsis/省略号



## ellindea

大家好
I'm writing an essay in Chinese, and I don't know how an ellipsis, or ... , is written.  Is it 。。。 ， . . . , or something else?  Also, just curious, what is the word for it?  
谢谢


----------



## Ghabi

The   省略号   in Chinese has six dots …… (it should hang in the middle of the line, not on it, but I don't know how to do it here).


----------



## ellindea

谢谢，Ghabi!  Are there spaces between the dots?


----------



## Ghabi

No spacing, just type them consecutively. ······ (ah, I know how to do it now.)


----------



## ellindea

Hey, how did you do that?? In Word, I used superscript and it looks good, but how do you do it here?
And thank you for your response!


----------



## Ghabi

Which input method do you use?


----------



## samanthalee

If you are using Microsoft Chinese (PRC) Input, the ellipsis is at [^] which is [Shift]+[6]

If you are using Microsoft Chinese (Taiwan) Input, first toggle to "Full Shape". The ellipsis is at "underscore" which is [Shift]+[-].

The position of the ellipse is elusive; it is different for different input methods (I had used ChineseStar, NJstar, TwinBridge, RichWin). Every time I start using a new input method, I'll need to try every symbol key until I get a hit and then commit it to memory.


----------



## heatherzhu

Hello,ellindea. I am writing something in English, and I kind of come across the same trouble. You see, I use an ellipsis to replace the words ommitted *at the end of a sentence(not in the middle),* how should it be written?  
eg. You will fall in love with here for its bar, gym, chess room, tea room* ... .*
Should it goes like this "space+dot+dot+dot+space+period"?


----------



## xiaolijie

heatherzhu said:


> how should it be written?
> eg. You will fall in love with here for its bar, gym, chess room, tea room* ... .*
> Should it goes like this "space+dot+dot+dot+space+period"?


I'd simply write: *You will fall in love with this place for its bars, gyms, chess rooms, tea rooms...*


----------



## heatherzhu

But the American way of writing it is different, right?(NO OFFENCE)


----------



## xiaolijie

heatherzhu said:


> But the American way of writing it is different, right?(NO OFFENCE)


You may be right (but I personally just use 3 dots).
By the way, due to the special structure of your example, I should have written it like this: 
*You will fall in love with this place for its bars, gyms, chess rooms, tea rooms, ... *

Edit: There are differences among users, you'd better Google for it and have a look.


----------



## SuperXW

Technically, Chinese ellipsis is not equal to English ellipsis (according to those "format books".)
English ellipsis: ... or … 
Way of typing: Three dots or one ellipsis generated by software.

Chinese ellipsis (according to PRC format guidelines): …… (1. must have two parts, 6 dots. 2. will look bolder, hanging in the middle of the line in some fonts)
Way of typing: Shift+6 in most Chinese input methods.


----------



## heatherzhu

I am kind of confused. If you want to end a sentence( not a quotation) with an ellipsis, how should it be written?
"I like apple,banada..."  or "I like apple,banada, ..." or "I like apple,banada...."


----------

